# How A Culture Dies



## William Joyce (May 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU[/ame]


----------



## Kalam (May 3, 2009)

You're a little bit late on that one, Mr. Forrest.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/75497-atheists-will-love-this.html


----------



## Tank (May 3, 2009)

And now America has a pro-muslim president.

That is some scary stuff but it is the truth, the white liberal guilt trip destroyed it's own culture.

But then again, the human race will slowly decline back into the stone age without the leadership of  European culture. when "whites" are gone so will be the best days on earth.


----------



## xotoxi (May 3, 2009)

What a wonderful little show!

It looks like something that Hitler would have produced regarding the Jews.


----------



## Tank (May 4, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> It looks like something that Hitler would have produced regarding the Jews.



So, how do Muslims feel about "the Jews"?


----------



## editec (May 4, 2009)

Cultures die when they fail to bring good things to life.

The American culture is dying.

Doubt me?

Go into the archives of your local newpapers and read the social events calendars that our greater grandparents had.

Their culture was vibrant because they were part of a community of people who interacted with each other all the time and in multiple ways..glee clubs, games clubs, fraternal organziations, community suppers and all sorts of things that I'm better few of you have ever done. 

Ours is moribund because we have been bambozzled into thinking that life is all about the individual.

The vector of the disease of the myth of the individual which is killing our culture is television, BTW.

Sounds like I'm overstating my case?

Okay...why do most of us  come here everyday?

Because we're all seeking community (that is as much a primal drive in humans as sex, folks) and we cannot find enough of that in our own lives.


----------



## xotoxi (May 4, 2009)

Tank said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like something that Hitler would have produced regarding the Jews.
> ...


 
Probably the same way you feel about the Muslims.


----------



## xotoxi (May 4, 2009)

Tank said:


> That is some scary stuff but it is the truth, the white liberal guilt trip destroyed it's own culture.


 
It's the liberal's fault that Western Civilization is reproducing at a rate of less than 1.6, and that Muslims are reproducing at a rate of 8?

How do you figure?


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

Tank said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like something that Hitler would have produced regarding the Jews.
> ...



Funny you should ask.  Maybe you should take a gander at the Jpost on any given day and find out what zionist jews feel about muslims before throwing that stone.


----------



## Amanda (May 4, 2009)

editec said:


> Cultures die when they fail to bring good things to life.
> 
> The American culture is dying.
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

shennanigans.  People still interact.  It's just by using a different forum.  Fuck.  11 million people play one single fucking online game with each other.  Gimme a break.


----------



## Tank (May 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > So, how do Muslims feel about "the Jews"?
> ...


If you would have been able to answer the question I asked first, I'm sure that would have answered your own question too.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



and yet you only seem to give a damn about how muslims feel about jews...  funny how that works, eh?  Specifically, regarding the talk backs at jpost it's a joke that you'd even ask such a question.


----------



## midcan5 (May 4, 2009)

Weird, but when I grew up it was we Catholics who were a great threat. But lo and behold we ain't so bad after all, even those of us who have fallen away, in a matter of terms.  Jeez,  we had a president, have a VP now, and the supreme court is run by Catholics. [Actually I don't think that is good, but that is another debate.]

Damn, my parents had fourteen of the little buggers and the Flanigan's had more and all the other Irish Catholics had that many, look at the Kennedy breed. So what happened? We ain't Irish btw. There are lots of you protestants, come on folks support your 'culture.'  LOL  Have babies!

But culture isn't religion and if Muslims are allowed into the society they will blend and change and some will be nutty as our far out religious are, and some will be... but American society is strong enough to accept them all. And soon just like we ???, they'll be part of the larger picture. That is why public education and tolerance is so important. And language too.

Anyone know if Muslim food is any good?


----------



## Tank (May 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> and yet you only seem to give a damn about how muslims feel about jews...  funny how that works, eh?  Specifically, regarding the talk backs at jpost it's a joke that you'd even ask such a question.


I was just asking how Mulims feel about jews and you want to cut my head off over it. 

I's not a big deal.


----------



## Tank (May 4, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> But culture isn't religion and if Muslims are allowed into the society they will blend and change and some will be nutty as our far out religious are, and some will be... but American society is strong enough to accept them all. And soon just like we ???, they'll be part of the larger picture. That is why public education and tolerance is so important. And language too.


To prove America has freedom of religion, all other religions will have to let the Muslims kill there people.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

because a third of the globe who practices the muslim faith are all out killing jews, right?


----------



## Tank (May 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> because a third of the globe who practices the muslim faith are all out killing jews, right?


Not all of who practices the muslim faith are all out killing jews, the rest are just supporting it.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > because a third of the globe who practices the muslim faith are all out killing jews, right?
> ...



so, *all* muslims support killing jews then?

ooook


----------



## Tank (May 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> so, *all* muslims support killing jews then?


Enuff do that the Muslim agenda is clear.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > so, *all* muslims support killing jews then?
> ...



I look forward to seeing all the evidence you have to support such a bullshit statement.


----------



## Tank (May 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I look forward to seeing all the evidence you have to support such a bullshit statement.


 Just the fact the you got upset and insulting just because I asked how do Muslims feel about Jews is enuff "evidence" for me.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to seeing all the evidence you have to support such a bullshit statement.
> ...



what amounts to "evidence for you" really isn't all that impressive.  So, again, you made the assertion so it's time to show your hand.  Post your evidence.  Maybe, as you are posting links, you could be a little less ironic about which of us is "insulting" whom.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

yea, thats pretty much how I figured you'd respond.


----------



## editec (May 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> shennanigans. People still interact. It's just by using a different forum. Fuck. 11 million people play one single fucking online game with each other. Gimme a break.


 
That's not really human interaction, Sho. YOu can try to tell yourself that it is, but it isn't...not really. It's digital masterbating 

Seriously, go read a paper from pre WWI and see what the lives of your grandfathers' were like. They were in the community because the sense of community was in them

Sport, we are a people hemmed in by teaming masses we fear and we're STILL dying of lonliness?

And what does our television constantly tell us FEAR! FEAR! FEAR!..Hate the other, and amigo....everybody is the_ fucking OTHER._

And we read the outcome of this continuous propaganda in posts on this board every day. 

So much hate, so much base machismo, so much sheer selfish arrogance and all based on what? 

The almighty fucking dollar?

Based on lies, chum...just like you ALREADY sense the dollar really is.

The ME ME ME story they've been selling us about the sanctity of the INDIVIDUAL is a sickness if it forgets that it *the individual is important as a member of a society.*


That's exactly why they call anything remotely smacking of any our better angels as SOCIALISM, you know.

Humans are social creatures, that's what made us great.

Why... if you were of a REALLY primative CHRISTIAN religious (not one of these bible thumping assholes who want us to kill in the name of Jesus!) you might even ask yourself how on earth so many people have been hoodwinked into thinking everything is out to get them, and it's all about their self actualizing egos grasping for the golden ring

What we're witnessing right now is exactly what a personified devil would do to screw up mankind, you know. 

Sow the seeds of discontent, fear and materialism and then stand back and laugh as people starve in a world of plenty.


Look, look look at everything you stand for, Sho...you stand up for the oppressed when you see them, don't you. You understand why unions made sense you stand for humanism _for the people._

Now consider what the people who mock you on this board sound like. 

they're infantile/ They really still think they can find happiness in their pathetic materialism.

Yes, this culture is dying, chum..it's dying of infantile greed.

I watch and I marvel that it can possible be so fucked up, I really do.

Not that I find any other culture without problems, but honestly...if you were an outsider looking at us, _would YOU want to be US?_

Well you might if all you saw was our supermarkets and knew hunger, but what if your culture gave you enough and more importantly gave you a sense of indentity, too?

Does YOUR culture make you feel at home, Sho?

I'm thinking it doesn't.

Well, me neither, sport, me neither.

And I'm thinking that you and I aren't the only ones who sense that something is not right, and not right in the most fundamental sense.

Half the people who cannot stand what you and I stand for sense it too, only they believe the lies of this society and they have been given their marchingorders from Babylon, dude.

It's not really their fault, you know. That's why it's so counterproductive to get angry with them.

They WANT TO DO RIGHT but they_* don't know how.*_

And so they look for the bad guys to kill, one way or the other that's the mission a lot of the folks here think they're on.

Divide and conquer...the game goes on.


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I look forward to seeing all the evidence you have to support such a bullshit statement.


All the evidence is your inabilty to answer a question of how Muslims feel about Jews.  

But we already know how Muslims feel about Jews and your feeble attempt to hide these feeling is a natural Muslim reaction.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

editec said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > shennanigans. People still interact. It's just by using a different forum. Fuck. 11 million people play one single fucking online game with each other. Gimme a break.
> ...



bullshit.  thats nothing less than a paranoid rant.  You might as well go ahead and make sure you didn't turn into a kafka-like bug.

YOU might not consider social networking via net tech as relevant as some fucking 1930s social mixer but I guarenfuckingtee you can find and keep in contact with the most obscure friend from the 3rd grade THESE DAYS rather than 70 years ago using the internet.  Hell, you think THIS KIND OF FORUM doesn't replace a withering Elk's Lodge?  Are my posts just figments of your schizophrenic imagination?  No?  Then lay off the pipe, dude.  NO culture coddles anyone.  For christs sake, THEN radio announcers were telling people that fucking martians had landed AND THE PEOPLE REACTED OUT OF SHEAR IGNORANCE AND LACK OF SOCIAL NETWORKING.  Now, we have no less than a handful of fact checkers and myth busters at our interactive fingertips.  Do you think a soldier in ww1 might have liked to enjoy broadband video chat?  Or, any other small town deep in the boonies that was so far removed from populated areas that some families NEVER MADE IT OUT OF THEIR COUNTIES?  Hell, if anything, the internet is the greatest harbinger of a GLOBALIZED society where we come to realize actual consequences and reactions to OUR behaviour.  Without the internet, Harriet Meyers would be a scotus judge RIGHT NOW.  think about that..

and then pass me the good stuff you must be smoking.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to seeing all the evidence you have to support such a bullshit statement.
> ...



oh, so you are going to keep dancing around the fact that you are amking bullshit assertions with nary the slightest bit of evidence, eh?


like I said.. I pretty much figured that you'd balk when your bluff was called out.  You see, unlike your racist ass IM not going to assume that an entire fucking population subscribes to terrorism just because it makes your yarmulke erect.  This is clearly why you are too much of a bitch to admit that you have no evidence that a full third of the fucking global population supports the wanton killing of jews. 


But hey, you dumb son of a bitch, at least you are able to show us exactly what the process that made nazis out of germans by trading their jews for YOUR muslim outlook!

Good job!


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

Is there a group of people that treat women worse then Muslims do?


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

Tank said:


> Is there a group of people that treat women worse then Muslims do?



I tellya, nothing says EVIDENCE quite like rhetorical bullshit.  Please, keep swinging the bat and missing the tball.


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a group of people that treat women worse then Muslims do?
> ...




So, is that a yes or a no?


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

Tank said:


> So, is that a yes or a no?



sure.  christians.  Are you trying to be willfully obtuse about the history of christianity?  Hell, do you think it was christian doctrine that brought about gender equality?  But, that kind of fact doesn't really gel with your type, does it?  After all, why point out what the bible has to say about the role of women and the total refusal to allow women the same roles as that of men in the church WHEN THERE ARE SOME MUSLIMS TO STEREOTYPE?



seriously, you poor dumb bastard..  try posting evidence instead of practicing your Aipac gala speech.


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for your take on history, but I'm talking about today,

Is there a group of people that treat women worse then Muslims do?

PS: Have you ever thrown stones at a women for not wearing a burka, you are one angry little dude.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

Tank said:


> Thanks for your take on history, but I'm talking about today,
> 
> Is there a group of people that treat women worse then Muslims do?
> 
> PS: Have you ever thrown stones at a women for not wearing a burka, you are one angry little dude.



Indeed, TODAY there are christian women being denied the exact same role in the christian church that men enjoy.  Thats a fact, jack.  And, any time you want to see biblical scriptures validating the subordinate role of women then just say so.  You may want to ingore the entire period of christianity earlier than 19 fucking 60 but, alas, that seems about as impressive as your bullshit rhetorical nonsense.

ps, of course not.  I don't subscribe to any religion because you are all linked at the fucking bigotted hip.  But, to generalize about muslims, an easy third of the worlds population, without being able to admit the bullshit of your own faith.. well.. you are not the first "my shit don't stink" christian to ever breath air, are you.


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

Come on, are you serious?

Your saying that todays Christian men are treating Christian women worse then Muslim men treat Muslim women?

No way, I don't see what your talking about.

PS: What has you thinking I'm a "Christian?

Why can't I be a angry little Jew hating stone throwing burka loving Muslim?


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

Tank said:


> Come on, are you serious?
> 
> Your saying that todays Christian men are treating Christian women worse then Muslim men treat Muslim women?
> 
> ...



Like i said.. whenever you want to see biblical evidence paired with dogma based excuses for gender inequality in christiany then let me know.  I have no problem posting evidence.

*Pope bans British nun's book about female priests*
The books were taken from the Liturgical Press in Collegeville, Minnesota, after the local bishop received an order from the Vatican Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith. The demand to remove the book follows an earlier request from the superiors of the Institute of the Blessed Virgin Mary, of which Sister Byrne is a member, for the theologian not to speak in public about the subject of women and ordination.

The request for silence was made after publication of the Pope's apostolic letter, On Reserving Priestly Ordination to Men Alone.
Pope bans British nun's book about female priests - News - The Independent

*
Women Priests Excommunicated
The Catholic Church Bans Women from Taking Holy Orders*
The Vatican declared recently that any women who tried to be ordained or any bishops who tried to ordain women would be automatically excommunicated from the Church. This comes as no surprise considering the position of the Church regarding women. For centuries women were always relegated to second place, even when society approved laws promoting the equality between the sexes. The Church is yet again behind the times.
Women Priests Excommunicated: The Catholic Church Bans Women from Taking Holy Orders


Speaking of JEWS...


*The majority of Orthodox Jews reject the idea that a woman can publicly read from the Torah or lead prayer services while there is a minyan (quorum of 10 males) available to do so.* However, the public celebration of a girl becoming Bat Mitzvah in other ways has made strong inroads in Modern Orthodox Judaism and in some elements of Haredi Judaism. In these congregations women do not read from the Torah or lead prayer services but occasionally they will lecture on a Jewish topic to mark their coming of age, learn a book of Tanakh, recite the verses from other texts (such as the Book of Esther or the Book of Psalms) or prayers from the siddur. It is increasingly common, in modern Orthodox circles, for girls to read from the Torah in a women's Tefillah (A gathering of women only, for a modified form of communal prayer. Technically, the women are only praying as individuals; these groups omit prayers for which a minyan is required).
Bar and Bat Mitzvah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Ephesians 5:22-33 (King James Version)*

 22Wives, submit yourselves unto your own husbands, as unto the Lord.

 23For the husband is the head of the wife, even as Christ is the head of the church: and he is the saviour of the body.

 24Therefore as the church is subject unto Christ, so let the wives be to their own husbands in every thing. 


Like I said, you want to act like the last 40 years erases the fact of gender inequality among christains and, specifically, HOW CHRISTIANS FOUGHT AGAINST 60s RIGHTS MOVEMENTS then so be it.  Hell, given your outright lack of anything resembling evidence i'd say that your rhetorical bullshit is pretty much par for your course.


----------



## HUGGY (May 5, 2009)

Tank said:


> And now America has a pro-muslim president.
> 
> That is some scary stuff but it is the truth, the white liberal guilt trip destroyed it's own culture.
> 
> But then again, the human race will slowly decline back into the stone age without the leadership of  European culture. when "whites" are gone so will be the best days on earth.



You are dumber than a sack of doornobs.  What amazes me is how you made enough money to buy a computer.


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

With the worlds economy falling down all around us and the prospect of the Age of Scarcity upon us, time for a little light relief provided for us, as usual, by those masters of the sublime and the ridiculous, wide-eyed Muslim clerics.

Sheikh Muhammad Munajid, a former diplomat at the Saudi embassy in Washington DC, has stated that the seemingly lovable cartoon character Mickey Mouse is in fact a Soldier of Satan and under Islamic law, should be killed.

Mickey Mouse Should Be Killed Says Muslim Cleric : The British National Party


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > But then again, the human race will slowly decline back into the stone age without the leadership of  European culture. when "whites" are gone so will be the best days on earth.
> ...


So are you trying to say my prediction is going to be wrong?


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

so NOW you are leaping to disney characters in Burkahs?





Again, do you think the entire fucking Victorian era christian culture was any better?  See any AMISH wives lately?  mormon?  Pentecostal?  Is this how you react to seeing the pope threaten to excommunicate female preists and those who condone them?


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

The fire dept used to discriminate against women too, do you want to get rid of the fire dept.

No group is perfect, but it is clearly today the Muslims that by far treat women the worst.


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

Tank said:


> The fire dept used to discriminate against women too, do you want to get rid of the fire dept.
> 
> No group is perfect, but it is clearly today the Muslims that by far treat women the worst.



It;s fucking HIL-ARIOUS to watch you backstep about how no group is perfect this far after generalizing the ENTIRE muslim global population under some bullshit stereotype.


seriously.   And, your opinion of what is "worst" means two things: jack and shit.  You could no more convince a muslim women in a burkah that she is being subjugated than an amish woman.  But, hey, when you've got rhetorical bullshit and more ethnocentrism than brains who needs reason, eh?


----------



## Tank (May 5, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > You could no more convince a muslim women in a burkah that she is being subjugated than an amish woman.
> ...


----------



## Shogun (May 5, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)

Shogun said:


> again, you want to provide evidence of that or should we just take your rhetorical bullshit word for it?  How many Amish teenage girls get to be picked up by a date in a car for a first date at the movies?  Face it.  The one shots do not trump the facts you keep trying to avoid.


Who cares if a Amish teenage girl gets to be picked up by a date in a car for a first date at the movies?  Face it, a Muslim fathers mercy killing is worse.

But hey,you have been bragging how there are so many Muslims, so what is the population of Muslims compared to the Amish?

PS: Do you think that chicks should wear burka's?


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > again, you want to provide evidence of that or should we just take your rhetorical bullshit word for it?  How many Amish teenage girls get to be picked up by a date in a car for a first date at the movies?  Face it.  The one shots do not trump the facts you keep trying to avoid.
> ...



oh ok.. so you DONT care that your own patriarchal dogma infused society still maintains rigid gender roles to this very day but the thought of muslims having rigid dogma based gender roles just pisses you off.  Gotcha.  Way to tell the globe to do as you say, not as you do.



And, individual cases of muslim fathers kiling daughters is no more a generalized activity than christian fathers letting "Elders" like Warren Jeffs plug their daughters.  But, hey, who needs reality when you've got some bullshit rhetoric from world net daily to pretend is reality?


populatons validate gender bias?  wow, thats a hellova standard you got there, dude... so, let me get this strait:  it's NOT OK for a third of the world's population to subscribe to rigid gender roles.... but it's A-OK for western christian cults to espouse as much as long as their total population doesn't exceed a third of the global population?  Nice, dude.  I hope the guy whose brain surgery you are performing later today realizes what kind of a masterful thinker will be manhandling his gray matter.


I think chicks from whatever culture should wear whatever they think is in line with their beliefs.  Clearly, by your standard, we should be hunting down NUNS and forcing those bitches into itsy bitsy, teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikinis.




I tellya, nutter motherfuckers are not just a product of your favorite scapegoat, dude.  You are the kind of guy that proves fuckstickery happens among every culture regardless of your target du jour.


----------



## hipeter924 (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > again, you want to provide evidence of that or should we just take your rhetorical bullshit word for it?  How many Amish teenage girls get to be picked up by a date in a car for a first date at the movies?  Face it.  The one shots do not trump the facts you keep trying to avoid.
> ...



Well Personally. I doubt that we will get outnumbered by Muslims. In fact looking at the latest stats...it looks like people like me (atheists) are becoming more common than Muslims. 

Also people should be able to wear whatever they want...if girls want to wear burka's they can...but no one should have the right to force them to wear a burka.


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

I think they are inflating the numbers big time! They are also taking into accounts historical number, instead of looking at advancements in science have allowed people to live longer!

However, they make a good point. Currently the Muslim population in Europe and Russia is growing much faster than the White non-Muslim population. The left and the Islamists have made an unholy alliance, that will soon be  forgotten when the left is no longer needed. I still believe most Muslim immigrants, like most Latino immigrants to the US, just want to make a better life for their immediate family. Nevertheless, there is a cultural clash coming, since even many moderate Muslims in Europe, don't typically assimulate into the culture, when this happens even the secular and moderate Muslims will have to choose a side and really that choice will be made in advance for them.

Russia will definitely be a Muslim country in the near Future! They current are 25% Muslim. The White Russian birth-rate is the lowest in the world (so much that its been declining for years and will continue to decline), but the Muslim birth rate in Russia is extremely high. I think Russia will be majority Islam by 2020!


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> What a wonderful little show!
> 
> It looks like something that Hitler would have produced regarding the Jews.



You proved how the Muslims use the Holocaust! They use the state sponsored extermination of the Jews to qwell anyone speaking out against Islam, Islamist or the growing cultural clash in Europe. They use the Holocaust to shield themselves from Western criticism!


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

editec said:


> Cultures die when they fail to bring good things to life.
> 
> The American culture is dying.
> 
> Doubt me?



Yes I doubt you. What fucking rubbish. People cried even worse that American culture was dying during the Great Depression, but guess what when things turned around the notion went out the window.

The situation today is bad, so you jump to those same conclusions. Typical. In a few years I will be here saying I told you so!


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



No I was not trying to say somehing other than what I offered previously.  I wouldn't have faith you could predict what ocean the sun will rise on tomorrow.


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > so, *all* muslims support killing jews then?
> ...



Shogun is a great example of the Islamist and Leftist unholy alliance. See leftist like Shogun are cowards! They think that if they give into and protect Islamist, then the Islamist will eventually leave them alone. Therefore they will go after everyone who stands in the Islamist way, typically Christians and Jews. 

You notice that Shogun went right into attacking those evil Jews. He went right into to his main Protocol of Edlers thesis that the Jews are trying to take over the world. He went into his leftist protection of the Muslims right off the bat. Fucking coward!


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > And now America has a pro-muslim president.
> ...



Pot calling the kettle Black

Take a poll and I am sure people would put you up there as one of the most clueless at USMB! You should be banned on your stupidity alone!


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

hipeter924 said:


> Well Personally. I doubt that we will get outnumbered by Muslims. In fact looking at the latest stats...it looks like people like me (atheists) are becoming more common than Muslims.


You have your facts incorrect! People like us (atheists) are being increasingly come amongst defectors from Christianity, Catholism and Judaism in Western countries. But atheist is not growing amongst defectors from Islam!


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful little show!
> ...



In case anyone missed it Jewhook just screamed holocaust so everyone should go ahead and avoid being called an antisemite by agreeing with anything he says.


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



yea dude.. nothing says "coward" quite like expecting jews to extend the same equality to arabs that your jewish ass enjoys in the US.  Indeed, if everyone is not similarly screaming EVIL MUSLIM then, clearly, they are jooooo hating antisemites!



The flaw in your logic, oh nosed one, is that I don't give a fuck about muslim beliefs any more than your jewish beliefs.  This is not a matter of "leaving me alone" so much as it is holding your hymie ass as accountable for your racist hatred as klan members and radical muslims.  You don't bat an eye when insisting that ALL muslims are the spawn of the devil yet if someone points out the racism of your zionist beliefs all of a sudden your hebrew pussy starts crying as if you were the epitome of martyrs.  Perhaps when you stop demonizing everyone else you'll have a leg to stand on when crying about being demonized.

By all means, QUOTE me suggesting anything about the Elders of Zion.  Shit, you should TRADEMARK that shit and stamp it on every yarmulke with matching Scarlet A...  Thankfully, the US is standing firm against zionist bastards like you anyway.  Go get your jewish nazi routine on using someone else's dime, shlomo.  Hell, it's always easier for a racist jew to cry antisemite than to prove it, eh?


Hey, I know.. maybe a few thousand more dead arab pregnant mothers sniped with one shot would make your morning a bit more pleasant..


----------



## hipeter924 (May 6, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Personally. I doubt that we will get outnumbered by Muslims. In fact looking at the latest stats...it looks like people like me (atheists) are becoming more common than Muslims.
> ...



I wasn't making that point. I was saying that Atheism is becoming more common than Islam. Atheists can also subscribe to be Agnostic, Buddhist or Unitarian and join many religions...keep in mind that Atheists don't have to believe 100% in fact they are allowed to believe in a faith in case they are wrong. Islam however unlike Christianity is stone faced towards Atheism...meaning it does not tolerate Atheism at all...how many atheists in the middle east? Like none. 

In Asia, Europe and America's however Islamic faith is not that strong apart from in Indonesia, Malaysia and Pakistan where they actually convert to Islam. Thanks to China also you have almost 1 billion atheists.


----------



## Barb (May 6, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Western ideas of superiority in the realm of womens civil liberty are a myth easily refuted by the study of history. Every abuse of women in Islamic society was once part of Christian and /or Jewish religious law or custom, including the veil, introduced to Muslim life by the Christian Byzantium

Helluva payback for algebra (ok, that may be a legitimate bitch) the translation of the Greek texts, modern medicine, astronomy (not to be confused with astrology) et cetera, ad nauseam, to include the many gifts that the West received, the absence of which  would have left us in the dark, never having experienced our "enlightenment". 

I have to laugh a little when I see people still pontificating that the ME lives in the dark ages when we would be living there ourselves if not for their scholars. Sure, Radical Politicized Islam has been a problem. It's a cautionary tale though, when you think of where Radical, politicized Christianity wants to take us (To WAR with Radical, politicized Islam!).  

You don't suppose they share a military industrial complex, do you?/SIZE]


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)

Shogun said:


> And, individual cases of muslim fathers kiling daughters is no more a generalized activity than christian fathers letting "Elders" like Warren Jeffs plug their daughters.  But, hey, who needs reality when you've got some bullshit rhetoric from world net daily to pretend is reality?


The difference is that Warren Jeffs is a criminal for his actions in America, but a guy like Warren Jeffs is the norm in Muslim socity.


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

Barb said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...





Let me take a shot in the dark, your a 9/11 truther (or douche bag as I call them)!


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > And, individual cases of muslim fathers kiling daughters is no more a generalized activity than christian fathers letting "Elders" like Warren Jeffs plug their daughters.  But, hey, who needs reality when you've got some bullshit rhetoric from world net daily to pretend is reality?
> ...



Not within his legal sect, he's not.  And, perhaps you should ask a mormon like RGS all about his feelings on Warren Jeffs.  Honor killings are no more a norm than christian abortion clinic bombinbs.. but hey.. again, when you lack evidence why not rely on bullshit rhetoric, right?


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




You are such an ignorant petty pathetic little pissant.  Turn in your dick.  Little bitches like you don't need one.  Now go over to the scales and give me another pointless neg rep...Oh that's right you already did that today.  Go fuck yourself Jew.


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




OH LOOKY!  Jewhook replys with shit talking and DEMONIZATION when someone presents facts!  WOW!   How novel!





she;s the spawn of satan and probably just wants to kill jews, right ya dumb bastard?


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)

Shogun said:


> but hey.. again, when you lack evidence why not rely on bullshit rhetoric, right?


You would know.


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)

I think it is clear that Jews are a far better people then are the Muslims.


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> I think it is clear that Jews are a far better people then are the Muslims.



Congrats.  You aren't saying anything that an Aryan wasn't believing deep into nazi germany.


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > but hey.. again, when you lack evidence why not rely on bullshit rhetoric, right?
> ...



I've posted evidence in this thread... what the fuck have you posted other than your bullshit rhetorical nonsense?


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Congrats.  You aren't saying anything that an Aryan wasn't believing deep into nazi germany.


You don't see a difference between Jews and Muslims?


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> I think it is clear that Jews are a far better people then are the Muslims.



I dissagree.  I know many muslims, casually, and I find them polite, articulate and peaceful.  Seiks are pretty cool too.

With only a few exceptions the jews I have encountered are rude cowardly pushy assholes.


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I've posted evidence in this thread... what the fuck have you posted other than your bullshit rhetorical nonsense?


The evidence is everywhere of how angry and violent the Muslim people are, the way Muslim women are treated should be enuff proof for anyone.

You yourself keep comparing Muslims behaviour today to the way other religions behaved hundereds of years ago, proving the lack of Muslim civilized evolution.


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is clear that Jews are a far better people then are the Muslims.
> ...


So you see Muslims as a better people then Jews?


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats.  You aren't saying anything that an Aryan wasn't believing deep into nazi germany.
> ...



lemme guess.. you trade germany's fixation on hooked noses with your brand new fixation on burkahs, right?  As a matter of fact, no.  Jews and Muslims are no less human than the other and neither are inherently better than the other.  There are radical Israeli PM assasinating jews just like there are radical suicide bombing muslims.  THE ONLY DIFFERENCE is that you are too big of a pussy to see radicalism in one group while pretending that the other is nothing less than demons sent to earth to kill jews.

so, again, I take it you have nothing resembling evidence to add to this thread?  shocker, lemme tellya.


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted evidence in this thread... what the fuck have you posted other than your bullshit rhetorical nonsense?
> ...



No, sorry.. that is no more evidence than your gap-toothed granny is a money making hooker.  You think JEWS are not angry and violent?  Cast Lead ring a fucking bell?  Shall I quote you some interesting lines about shooting pregnant arabs, motherfucker?  Hell, if you were not such a fucking backwoods hayseed you MIGHT realize that jews ALSO nave an ultra orthodox sect that wont even let jewish women have the same mitvah as a boy child.. But hey, who needs an education when you've got a sister to fuck after you make some lead flavored kool aid, eh?

HUNDREDS OF YEARS AGO?  Rabin was killed in the 90s, motherfucker!  Cast Lead and Lebenon were BOTH within the last 5 years.  Right NOW we are seeing the most racist recent PM to grace israels government who LITERALLY wants to purge israel of non-jews.  Not to mention, that christians are BARELY 40 years out from a gender revolution that they sure as fuck never supported in the first place. 


For real, dude.. you are a giant chunk of grade A Stupid.  A kind of stupid which sheds a lot of light on how Nazi Germany came to be.


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


>




oh, you want pictures that convey a love of racist violence, motherfucker?


----------



## Tank (May 6, 2009)

Is there any group of people Muslims do get along with?

PS: Shogun I bet you don't get along with most people.


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

Tank said:


> Is there any group of people Muslims do get along with?
> 
> PS: Shogun I bet you don't get along with most people.



those are a pair of hilarious observations from a guy ready to damn an entire third of the global population because he's too goddamn stupid to see above his rhetorical bullshit.

Indeed, i don't get along well with racist assholes so you and I probably wouldn't gel very well.


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

To *How A Thread Dies?*

Very easy when Shogun (with the help of equally annoying troll Huggy) enter the discussion!

Shogun don't you want to take another hiatus?


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> To *How A Thread Dies?*
> 
> Very easy when Shogun (with the help of equally annoying troll Huggy) enter the discussion!
> 
> Shogun don't you want to take another hiatus?



Perhaps you can finally grow some balls and get your cast lead on to get me out of here...


I'll even tell you im an arab if you think it will help put you in the mood for killing.


----------



## Barb (May 6, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




Where is the link between the facts I posted and whatever your pet project is?


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

Barb said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...




Are you a truther?


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2009)

Hey WJ,

I am doing my part, I have 2 kids and one on the way. The wife and I plan on having 4-5 kids total.

Oh wait I'm a Jew so I don't get to play on either team, esp not the the white team, correct?



William Joyce said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU


----------



## p kirkes (May 7, 2009)

I haven't informed myself about the influx of Islam into western civilization and it's effect.  

The video was disturbing to me and the consequences seemingly unavoidable for the "West".

However, the video didn't address two other huge non-Muslim civilizations, China and India. 

Will these civilizations be able to co-exist in an otherwise Islamic world?

If or when Islam gains the upper hand in European countries and begin the process of political, educational and religious domination, as they must, then it will be a simple choice, convert or die. 

I believe it will be a process over time, maybe a few decades, but Muslims will not assimilate into a target country's existing law and order but establish a parallel government and eventually swallow the old order.

I posit that a domino effect will cause other nations, downstream from the first take overs, to capitulate rather than suffer.  Those nations will suffer regardless.  

Is this too fatalistic a view?  How do I react?  I'm at a loss, my own country's laws allow this influx and then it will be to late.


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...






GHook93 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



No, (I assume you mean to ask if I espouse conspiracy theories about 9/11?) but I still don't see the connection between that leap and what I posted. Are they particularly threatening to you? I'm a college student, 1st yr grad, and studied ME histories, politics, religions as an undergrad. The ME was not my major, and I'm by no means an expert, but what I posted happen to be facts.


----------



## GHook93 (May 7, 2009)

p kirkes said:


> I haven't informed myself about the influx of Islam into western civilization and it's effect.


In America, neither have I. I think that is due to a good part that the Muslims 



p kirkes said:


> The video was disturbing to me and the consequences seemingly unavoidable for the "West".


The closer European countries get to 50% the more problems you will have. Shit look at the riots in France at 10% of the population. Look at Russia at 25% of the population. Supposedly its one of the worst places to live if your a Muslim. Its nearly equivalent to the pogram days!



p kirkes said:


> However, the video didn't address two other huge non-Muslim civilizations, China and India.


China, I believe has anywhere between 20 to as high as 60 mil Muslims and they are targeted and fighting against Muslim separatist. The East Turkestan (who are Muslims) claim a large piece of China. See what they claim below. They are responsible for much of the terrorist acts in China and where the ones that planned the prevented terrorist attack during the Olympics! 







In India 10% of the population is Islamic, 110 million people. They are also in a constant struggle with suppressing Islamic extremism. Based primarily around Kashimir

Terrorism in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



p kirkes said:


> Will these civilizations be able to co-exist in an otherwise Islamic world?


What many people don't realize is that no country can really survive with Islamic extremist, and that includes Islamic Countries. Jordan, Algeria, Egypt and now Pakistan can't live with Islamic extremist!



p kirkes said:


> If or when Islam gains the upper hand in European countries and begin the process of political, educational and religious domination, as they must, then it will be a simple choice, convert or die.


Before it gets to the point I believe there will be a large and violent cultural clash!


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2009)

Tank said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I don't think like that.  As far as easier to get along with in society definitly yes.  The fact that both groups believe in and base thier lives on fairy tales is troublesome.


----------



## GHook93 (May 7, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> I don't think



I think we all figured that out a long time ago!


----------



## Shogun (May 7, 2009)

oh looky.. a racist jew talking shit right before he cries antisemite when shit is thrown back his way.  Gosh, thats so RARE!


----------



## Tank (May 7, 2009)

Soooo, how do Muslims feel about Jews?


----------



## Tank (May 7, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > That is some scary stuff but it is the truth, the white liberal guilt trip destroyed it's own culture.
> ...


Having less children is a civilized evolutionary act, it makes for being able to provide a better quality of life for the children and keeps down the worlds overpopulation.

Having a litter of children is a animals way of thinking, needing more children in hopes that a few will survive.

The liberal guilt trip is the feeling that whites are responsible for the way people of color behave and are they reason why people of colors evoution has been slower.


----------



## Shogun (May 7, 2009)

Tank said:


> Soooo, how do Muslims feel about Jews?



I guess you'd have to ask an entire third of the global population to find out.  



I know, that is just not as fun as assuming that they all conform to your worst common denominator.  Thank god we have a word when that same kind of racism is applied to jews, eh?


----------



## Anguille (May 7, 2009)

editec said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > shennanigans. People still interact. It's just by using a different forum. Fuck. 11 million people play one single fucking online game with each other. Gimme a break.
> ...


  In the past people may have been physically closer but I don't think they were emotionally closer or more honest with each other.


----------



## Anguille (May 7, 2009)

Tank said:


> Is there a group of people that treat women worse then Muslims do?


Under Jewish law women have no right to representation. Under Sharia law women do. But misogynists exist in every religious group. It's got less to do with religion and more to do with culture and psychology and testosterone than anything else.


----------



## Tank (May 8, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Under Jewish law women have no right to representation. Under Sharia law women do. But misogynists exist in every religious group. It's got less to do with religion and more to do with culture and psychology and testosterone than anything else.


Come on now, are you serious?


Golda Meir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## editec (May 8, 2009)

Shogun said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (May 8, 2009)

Can you expect any less from the troll of USMB! Shogun is a thread killer. He derails ever thread with his over-the-top antisemites and just well childish arguments. The little guy really on internet steroids. 




editec said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2009)

editec said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Can you expect any less from the troll of USMB! Shogun is a thread killer. He derails ever thread with his over-the-top antisemites and just well childish arguments. The little guy really on internet steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2009)

fucking ENJOY.

Kafkaesque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Anguille (May 8, 2009)

Tank said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Under Jewish law women have no right to representation. Under Sharia law women do. But misogynists exist in every religious group. It's got less to do with religion and more to do with culture and psychology and testosterone than anything else.
> ...




Golda Meir was an Israeli politician not an Orthodox rabbi. 

Or maybe you're suggesting she was really a man?


----------



## Tank (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Tank (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2009)

&#8220;Women should not be enlightened or educated in any way. They should, in fact, be segregated as they are the cause of hideous and involuntary erections in holy men.&#8221;


 Saint Augustine


----------



## xotoxi (May 8, 2009)

What kind of shirt is this gomer wearing?






He must be Muslim.


----------



## Tank (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Tank (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Kalam (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2009)




----------



## xotoxi (May 8, 2009)

Kalam said:


>


 
I'd hit that!


----------



## Anguille (May 8, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Women should not be enlightened or educated in any way. They should, in fact, be segregated as they are the cause of hideous and involuntary erections in holy men.
> 
> 
> Saint Augustine


 
Did he really say that? That's hilarious!


----------



## hipeter924 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Lucklaster (May 9, 2009)

Toynbee said it best .

Cultures die by suicide, not by murder.


----------

